# HR truck licence



## littlegreenmartian (May 13, 2012)

hey guys. Just passed my class 2 (uk) driving test so i can drive a 32ton 4 axle rigid truck. I believe its Heavy Rigid in australia. I was wondering what i would need to do drive trucks in australia and is it good paid work?
Cheers


----------



## John...WW (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi,

From our experience there are a number of options for you. With a HR licence you can do local work with some long haul driving depending on the company and truck etc. This is good money however very long hours to achieve this money. I would say it really depends on the company you work for as to pay and conditions. 

Most people try to drive trucks in the mines. In most cases you don't need a HR licence as they provide the training. This is by far the best paid position though involves fly in fly out work.

Hope this helps.

Regards


John


----------



## littlegreenmartian (May 13, 2012)

i'd need to obtain a HR licence in australia though wouldnt i? i've read that my uk heavy goods does not mean i can drive trucks in australia. also its unskilled work so i understand that i would be less likely to get a job over an australian worker with me being english.


----------

